# MF 135 gets stuck in reverse



## ericb (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a MF 135 that I bought about a year ago, and it's gotten stuck in reverse maybe three or four times (and maybe 1st gear, too, once.) I've been able to take a screw driver and pry it back into neutral. A mechanic friend of mine is doing a bunch of repairs on it now, and he's got it all torn apart, but there's no sign of any worn parts or anything else that could be causing the problem. Does anyone have any ideas what could be causing the problem? I'm not the mechanic so I can't describe things very well, but my friend's initial theory was that the part on the bottom of the gear shift was coming up and out of where it was supposed to be, but he's not thinking that's possible any more. He can't figure what else could be going on, though. Thanks for any suggestions or thoughts!
-Eric


----------



## Maggie59TO35 (Aug 26, 2011)

My 59 TO-35 had the same problem. I believe the design is the same on yours. There are springs which push down on the plungers that keep it in gear. Mine rusted out and locked the shifter in gear. The screwdriver pry trick worked for a while but the final solution was to replace the springs and clean the slots they sit in.


----------

